# Crazed Clown Music!



## colmmoo

I'll send you some songs from the soundtrack to Slava Snowshow.


----------



## colmmoo

*The Beat Circus - More Songs*

Hi, if you go to iTunes and search for The Beat Circus, they have two weird circus songs. "Contortionist Tango" and "Big Top Suite 2: Clowns"


----------



## Ugly Joe

*Hidden* - glad to hear the song made it over...it was a little large, and was afraid e-mail wouldn't take...

The artist on that, by the way, is Silver Lady...I've not followed up them any further than that song, but yeah...it's kind of frightening, in that twisted kind of sense...


Best of luck on the haunt!!


----------



## colmmoo

Ugly Joe said:


> *Hidden* - glad to hear the song made it over...it was a little large, and was afraid e-mail wouldn't take...
> 
> The artist on that, by the way, is Silver Lady...I've not followed up them any further than that song, but yeah...it's kind of frightening, in that twisted kind of sense...
> 
> 
> Best of luck on the haunt!!


What was the name of the Silver Lady song? I'd like to add it to my Halloween song collection.


----------



## SinTheDoll

Heh, it's called Loverats. Its pretty creepy. >.>

The german singing in the song freaks me out. But i still like it. LoL!

(still open for songs!)
-Anthony


----------



## Ugly Joe

*colmmoo* - the compilation album on which I found this is:
"Notes from Thee Real Underground 5" - it's a 2 disk compilation of various bands.


----------



## shleep5

Have you tried http://www.virgilmusic.net Just click on music once your on his site. Then go down to his CD Klown. You should be able to listen to every song on that CD. That cd may not have a song close to what your looking for but there are alot of great sounding songs. Im planning on using one in my haunt this year. His site also has alot of other great soundtracks for haunts.


----------



## colmmoo

shleep5 said:


> Have you tried http://www.virgilmusic.net Just click on music once your on his site. Then go down to his CD Klown. You should be able to listen to every song on that CD. That cd may not have a song close to what your looking for but there are alot of great sounding songs. Im planning on using one in my haunt this year. His site also has alot of other great soundtracks for haunts.


He has cool soundtracks! The songs on his Klown CD are great!


----------



## SinTheDoll

Oh Neat! I've been to his site before and got a few of his songs, but i see he added more to the Klown list. ^-^ I like the "Greasepaint and Chainsaws" and "Blood on the Sawdust" songs. ^-^ Thankies much.

-Anthony


----------



## shleep5

colmmoo said:


> He has cool soundtracks! The songs on his Klown CD are great!


Ya. He's a cool guy. One of his CD's I ordered didnt come in the mail for a while so he sent me a free CD. Oh and no problem Hidden.


----------



## Mortuis

Don't know if it's exactly what you're after, but you can go here and download the entire soundtrack from _Killer Klowns From Outer Space_.


----------



## MediumD

You might want to try some clownstep... it freaks the hell out of me!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

If you like Virgils music you can pick them up here for $11.99 and free shipping.

http://thefrighteners.com/Music.htm


----------

